# Peku 6-7 weeks old :'(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She only just arrived on Sunday with her cagemate Tepeu. They were both little tilty baby girls with inner ear infections that PJ’s Pet Express didn’t treat. I would guess they were thrown into the back room to get better. Luckily for these little girls one of the employees dropped them off to their store vet to be pts instead of some other much worse fate. Because they had headtilt no one would buy them. :-\ The kind vet took one look and decided to try to treat them and find them a pet home. She even called wonderful moon and offered the baby girls to her. Moon _knowingly _posted about them on the forum and I _had _to take them in. : 
Moon brought them to me on Sunday around noon and I fell in love with these spunky little girls.








For 3 days little Peku ran and played, and one heartbreakingly tender time she let me stroke her into bruxxing and then sleep. Then something changed. She got lethargic and started acting very sick. I tried something that seemed to work for a day, but then tonight I came home to a baby girl who cried when you touched her. I gave her a big dose of metacam to make her more comfortable and spent the night on the couch with her, sometimes she wanted to be alone and other times near me. She was happiest when she was lying on me though. Then she started having seizures and soon passed. :'(

I am so angry, so sad, so torn up inside. This wonderful little girl had NO chance at a real life, a life she sooo deserved. Yes, she and I were lucky to find each other for those few days but IT’S JUST NOT FAIR that this shining little soul just flashed bright for one moment and was gone!

Peku was 121 grams when she arrived

























Her last night









And how I will always try to remember her, cheeky and bouncing with Tepeu









Please come back soon little one.


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry! I know it hurts when we lose our little furry friends so soon.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Awww  im so sorry for your loss shes such a sweetie, i wish we didnt have to lose something so close to us :'( x x


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

So sorry to hear this, it breaks my heart when peoples pets die.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Ah so sad to see her feel so sick but you loved her and that will help her and you. It hurts so much when you loose a sweet animal but later the memory will bring back that same sweetness that makes you smile when you think of her.


----------



## rats4mom (Jan 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear of her passing, I know she was in good hands and loved alot when she had to go. Your so special Lilspaz.


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm sorry. :'( I saw the intro on her and Tepeu - they're both so cute! It's too bad she had to go so soon.

I want to be you when I grow up, Lilspaz.


----------

